# Fruits



## Silvi

watermelon=
quince=

what's the translation into Romanian of these words? Thank you.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Silvi,

In French:

Watermelon = pastèque, melon d'eau (according to areas, same fruit or different fruit from the same species)
Quince = coing


----------



## beri

in Romanian, Agnès


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi Silvi,

watermelon = pepene verde, m.http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/translation/romanian/pepene+verde

quince = gutuie, f. http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/translation/romanian/gutuie


----------

